# Test pants



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Okay, I'm mostly done with these pants, I still have to finish the waistband. No one told me how difficult cotton gauze is to work with! Eep! Thank heavens for the Bernina dual feed, I think it saved me or I'd have given up on these.









Now my problem is... I have no idea if these fit or not! Sorry about the poor image quality, I had to take these with the camera built into my monitor.

Since they're ethnic pants and supposed to be very baggy with a low crotch... do they fit or not? (here is the pattern) I made the size large, and the measurements on the package for that size are actually an inch smaller in the waist and hip than I am. Should I make another test pair in the medium? I'm thinking not... the mediums are 5 inches smaller in waist and hip than my measurements.










These are fabulously comfortable obviously. I don't have any tops I could wear with them so I'm going to have to find a pattern that a) I can make and b) will look good with this style.










Tunics of course, which I love, but I prefer a form fitted, button up the front tunic that flares slightly at the hip, with side slits.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

For ethnic - they fit.
They look extremely comfortable.

Angie


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

I think that they fit also, based on a quick look at the pattern. When I wear a looser fitting bottom, I tend to wear a 'smaller' top... sort of like the one you're wearing in the photo, to kind of balance things out. 

When I wear a tunic style top, I tend toward a straight , (not tight legged) pant that sort of carries the line straight down from the hips. 

The pants do look comfortable and 'easy'...

dawn


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

They look great and you say they're comfortable, so I'd say stick with what you've done.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

If I were 20lbs lighter these would look great with a tight black tank top! Alas...


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

They look really breezy & cute! 

One thing to take into consideration is the ease that is built into a garment. I find that the amount of ease bult into to many patterns is too much for my frame, and I take that into consideration when choosing a size.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

CJ, You're beautiful! Knock yourself out getting into that black tank top, girl!

Curves do a tank top good!

dawn


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

They Look Great!

Pq


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I think they look great! And a top like the one you have on looks fine, too.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I like those pants!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you everyone, I screwed up the first test pair, I have a heck of a hard time following instructions.  But after screwing up, I figured out what I'd done wrong. :clap:

What I'd REALLY like is to find a pattern just like these... I LOVE these pants!


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

If you want them smaller ....how much smaller is the med. size on the pattern? As long as you stay within the limits of the style/fabric the amount of ease is a personal choice.

I like how they look but a low crotch seam would drive me crazy so I would have to adjust for that.


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah...me to....I'll take the one in the middle


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Bad, bad girl! LOL

The medium is 5 inches smaller in the waist and hip, pretty sure those won't fit me!



Sew-Classic said:


> Yeah...me to....I'll take the one in the middle


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I think they're cute, although just a bit baggy for my taste. I think the models in the "hunky" picture you posted are wearing either Crazee Wear or Otomix pants. They don't have waistbands though, just elastic and drawstrings. 

You might consider salwar pants too, from India. They're made pretty much the same way, only not so baggy. I tried looking a few places I knew of, but didn't see anything worth sharing, sorry. 

P.S. I'm with Sewsilly, you've got no reason to not wear a tank top girl!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Yes those are Crazee wear pants. Not being a seamstress, by the time I figure out how to alter an existing pattern to match, I'll have spent a fortune in test pants. I think I will try and narrow the legs a bit from the calf to the ankle, and I may try and draw in lines between the medium and large pants.

I'll look up the salwar pants, thanks!


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

CJ,

Somewhere in the 'archives' here, I have a pattern for those pants in the photo... Maybe from the 70's and they did have elastic in the waist. If I can find it, you're welcome to it... but it will be a few days before I have a chance to go 'digging'...

dawn


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That's so sweet of you Dawn! But if it's from the 70's and you're anything like me... it's going to be about 3 sizes too small! LOL

This morning I traced off the medium size of the Surabaya pants, and tapered the ankle a bit more, and cut my next (and last) test fabric out. I'm going to see how they fit, then compare the 2.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

tehehe, cj.. Truer words were never spoken... though I was blessed at the time to have a sister who was several sizes larger than I.... so either bought patterns that were multiple sizes (what I usually did) or bought two different size patterns. 

The surabaya's would be fun in a wild batik for wearing to the beach/river... huh? 

dawn


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I bought some beautiful batiks... I'm just too afraid to cut into them yet... at $14 a yard I want to be sure I know what I'm doing!!!! I need a few nice things to wear now and then.

I finished my 2nd test pair this morning. These are the next size down, which are 5 inches smaller in the hip/waist! But I think they fit better. They shouldn't... according to the pattern, these shouldn't make it up over my thighs, LOL.

This 2nd pair was really difficult for me to work with. The fabric is extremely loosely woven and very, very stretchy. I'm dying to try working with the batik fabric, it looks WAY easier!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Those look nice too! Which size is more comfortable?


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Those are as cute as can be on you, however, I don't think I have the bod for them.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

They're equally comfy... they're so baggy how could they be anything but? LOL


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi CJ - 

I think the second pair looks like they fit you better, they/you look great. Are they comfortable? You did a very impressive job.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Cute... cute!

Now, go ahead with the batik.... can't wait to see those!

dawn


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I vote for the 2nd pair. They look a bit more like pants, and less like pajama pants. Could be the type of fabric, but I think they fit you better.

And I want to see the batik ones when you get them done.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

The second pair definitely fits you better. They look like pants you could wear out, versus the first pair which look like very comfortable pajama pants.


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

OKay, totally off subject but as I was skimming through this thread...my hubby, Bobby, walked by as I was looking at your picture with your sewing stuff in the background. He said "See how neat she has her stuff, why don't you take a pic of your stuff falling off of everything and compare it to hers?"


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

TC - if he makes you do that, I'll take a photo of the fabric room and he'll hush and think he has it good that you have ONLY that much.

Angie


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> TC - if he makes you do that, I'll take a photo of the fabric room and he'll hush and think he has it good that you have ONLY that much.
> 
> Angie


LOL Men are funny creatures aren't they. What he doesn't understand is that it really IS organized!


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Oh TC..Bobby should see my sewing room!!..I need to spend a day just putting fabric back in place and cleaning up... it looks like a bomb went off in there..!!!!!.

Great pants CJ..please make the Batik ones and show us..
Maxine


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Gosh, TC, are you sure you aren't married to MY husband? He just looks at my sewing corner (isn't even a room, just a corner of the living room) and rolls his eyes... Any time he acts like it bothers him, I remind him that as far as bad habits go, sewing addictions are relatively harmless.

CJ, I, too, think the second ones look better. More fitted.

-Joy


----------

